# Docs reqd. for PR CANADA



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, and maybe asking a question that has been asked many times earlier also. (I hereby request the moderators to inform me if this is a violation and delete my thread for duplication)

The idea of asking again is that we have an appended list of docs suggested by all mates here, which they had to prepare beforehand for the process.

I just wanted to know about the document checklist (anyone should be ready with) before he/she starts the journey for PR visa to Canada.
I am very particularly asking about the general list of docs as well as the ones for which we are dependent on others (like job reference letters) and other academic docs like consolidated transcripts. etc.. to name a few.

Regards


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

rockyj123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been working in BC,Canada since September 2015 under Skill B category.
> Both me and my wife have given our IELTS and also got our education assesment done from wes.
> However a lot of people that I talk to, say that I need to work here for atleast a year before I apply.:confused2: otherwise it will get rejected.
> ...


Hey rocky,

As far as i have understood the PR visa process, you will not be denied for the PR. The reason behind it is that if people from INDIA are eligible for PR , why would'nt you?? Your current working in BC will help you rather than hinder your path in my opinion. 

Bye the way can you share your list of documents you had collected for the whole process. I am planning to apply for the PR and not sure what all documents will be required.

regards
Vishal Chouhan
New Delhi
INDIA


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Making an "appended list of documents for Express Entry/PR" isn't necessarily a good idea, as each person's case is unique. therefore, what may be applicable to you, may not be applicable to my husband (if he ever decided to apply for EE through his work experience or Family Class through me) or Little.Miss or anyone else looking to come to Canada. Some things may be common amongst all applicants whilst other items may be applicant specific... there are too many variables to make the creation of a list of documents viable at this time. 

Your best bet would be to start with an Express Entry Profile and see what documents CIC requires and what CRS score your education, language ability and work experience gets you and get established in the EE pool. Once your CRS score has been established, the waiting game begins until your CRS score is selected in a round of invitations draw to be included in the issue of Invitation to Apply (ITA).

It would be unwise to prepare anything beyond the most basic paperwork (I.e. have your IELTS scores, work experience letters etc ready for submission in support of your EE profile) in advance of receiving an ITA, especially if your score is <450... it's not likely that the CRS will go lower than 450 any time soon (if ever) and if you had a <400 score, it would surely be a waste to spend time and money on getting police clearance certificates prepared in hopes of receiving an ITA during the year that your EE profile remains active in the pool. 

If, in the meantime, you were to secure yourself a job offer or a Provincial Nomination, you could start the process of gathering necessary documents at that time, as it would only be a matter of time (weeks?) before the next draw to happen and for you to receive an ITA... the lag time between the issuance of the job offer/PNP and the date of the qualifying draw that gets you an ITA _plus_ the time that CIC allows you to prepare your application in the ITA letter should enable you to get most (if not all) of the requisite secondary paperwork together for submission to CIC.

Good luck to you.


----------



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

vishal7 said:


> Hey rocky,
> 
> 
> Bye the way can you share your list of documents you had collected for the whole process. I am planning to apply for the PR and not sure what all documents will be required.


Hi Vishal,
So far I have my IELTS results, WES evaluation and proof of funds ready(Canadian bank account).


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Making an "appended list of documents for Express Entry/PR" isn't necessarily a good idea, as each person's case is unique. therefore, what may be applicable to you, may not be applicable to my husband (if he ever decided to apply for EE through his work experience or Family Class through me) or Little.Miss or anyone else looking to come to Canada. Some things may be common amongst all applicants whilst other items may be applicant specific... there are too many variables to make the creation of a list of documents viable at this time.
> 
> Your best bet would be to start with an Express Entry Profile and see what documents CIC requires and what CRS score your education, language ability and work experience gets you and get established in the EE pool. Once your CRS score has been established, the waiting game begins until your CRS score is selected in a round of invitations draw to be included in the issue of Invitation to Apply (ITA).
> 
> ...


Tons of thanks for such an elaborate reply.
But I have a situation right here. I would try to explain in full so that its easily understandable.

I had a dispute with my previous employer and i had to leave the same day without any notice period. I had the job relieving letter (not on company letterhead) and no experience letter from the previous employer. I worked there for almost 3 years.

Now the previous employer somehow managed to contact my current employer and gave him wrong feedback about me and influenced him well enough (through boss to boss talk) so as to corrupt my image of not being a good and hard working employee. Now my current boss uses the baddest words one can hear, but i am helpless as there is very less to no vacancy for team leader level senior architects here in New Delhi.

Now I am planning to leave this office with a proper notice period but i am pretty sure he will not co-operate with me in terms of experience certificate and any reference letter (if that's a mandatory requirement for CIC). I would like to make it clear that i have all the experience letters but no reference letter so far..my main concern is - How important is it to have an experience letter or a job reference letter (with required details like JD, work hours, post, compensation etc) if i can still establish through joining letter and bank account details that i worked in some company for some period??

Its a long reply but i would reiterate that my main area of concern is the Job reference letter (with a specific format or style) so that its easily readable to CIC..I have a 10 year long career history... most of which is in freelance works in form of gaps between offices.. documented work history of 6 years is possible but not exactly in the form of experience letters or reference letters..

I hope i was able to explain my situation.. i have absolutely no issues with any other document whatsoever... be it qualification or police records.

thanks


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

and again for the CRS.. i have met many immigration consultants and they all have informed that i can very well achieve the eligibility points required to qualify..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vishal7 said:


> and again for the CRS.. i have met many immigration consultants and they all have informed that i can very well achieve the eligibility points required to qualify..


Have you actually gone in and tried to calculate your CRS? There are lots of free calculators available on the Internet, but if you want the exact points distribution, then look on the CIC website.

Immigration "Consultants" will tell you anything in order to get your business and your hard earned ₹₹₹ but until you actually crunch the numbers yourself and compare them with the results of previous Express Entry Draw rounds, nobody can give you an accurate picture as to what your chances are.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Have you actually gone in and tried to calculate your CRS? There are lots of free calculators available on the Internet, but if you want the exact points distribution, then look on the CIC website.
> 
> Immigration "Consultants" will tell you anything in order to get your business and your hard earned ₹₹₹ but until you actually crunch the numbers yourself and compare them with the results of previous Express Entry Draw rounds, nobody can give you an accurate picture as to what your chances are.


Hello WestCoastCanadianGirl,

I think i can never thank you enough for your prompt reverts.
I had visited the link you suggested, but i have a confusion here. I want to take my wife and a 4 year kid with me. If i should calculate points basis the 'With a spouse or common-law partner' category, do i really need to get her ECA done and ask her to give IELTS.. the problem is she is not well versed with English and had done her education in Hindi (native language of INDIA). So its very tough for her to even score 5 CLB in IELTS. So it really matters how i calculate the points.. with spouse or without spouse.
Please help. Does it also mean that if I apply without a spouse, 

P.S. - I have a job offer from an architectural firm in Edmonton.. but i suspect that the offer letter is a fake one.. How can i judge if the same is real? should i send it to the company? Do i need to ask my consultant to provide LMIA letter along with the offer letter?

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your consultant _does *not*_ supply the LMIA... your future employer does, after they do the necessary groundwork to show that they've exhausted all means of advertising for the job within Canada before they can go ahead and offer someone outside of Canada the position. Given that one needs to be licensed to work as an architect in the province of Alberta, I would highly question the validity of the job offer you've received, especially if it's coming via an immigration consultant. 

Since it costs a good deal of money for the potential employer to go through the LMIA process they're likely be more inclined to hire from within Canada (or possibly the United States), if not within their company, than to go to the expense of advertising for someone from outside of Canada who doesn't know anything about the Canadian market... they certainly wouldn't be trusting their listing to a foreign _immigration_ consultant (immigration has nothing to do with architecture) - perhaps they might contact the Indian Council of Architecture or the Indian Institute of Architects to place a posting with, but definitely _not_ with an immigration consultant.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> Hello WestCoastCanadianGirl,
> 
> I think i can never thank you enough for your prompt reverts.
> I had visited the link you suggested, but i have a confusion here. I want to take my wife and a 4 year kid with me. If i should calculate points basis the 'With a spouse or common-law partner' category, do i really need to get her ECA done and ask her to give IELTS.. the problem is she is not well versed with English



If you think one 'gives' a test I would say the same about you.





> P.S. - I have a job offer from an architectural firm in Edmonton.. but i suspect that the offer letter is a fake one.. How can i judge if the same is real? should i send it to the company?



How did this alleged job offer come about?


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your consultant _does *not*_ supply the LMIA... your future employer does, after they do the necessary groundwork to show that they've exhausted all means of advertising for the job within Canada before they can go ahead and offer someone outside of Canada the position. Given that one needs to be licensed to work as an architect in the province of Alberta, I would highly question the validity of the job offer you've received, especially if it's coming via an immigration consultant.
> 
> Since it costs a good deal of money for the potential employer to go through the LMIA process they're likely be more inclined to hire from within Canada (or possibly the United States), if not within their company, than to go to the expense of advertising for someone from outside of Canada who doesn't know anything about the Canadian market... they certainly wouldn't be trusting their listing to a foreign _immigration_ consultant (immigration has nothing to do with architecture) - perhaps they might contact the Indian Council of Architecture or the Indian Institute of Architects to place a posting with, but definitely _not_ with an immigration consultant.


I was offered a job in semi skilled category and in a W1 work visa... I an not aware if this category requires LMIA... also i should have had told more about the agencies i am dealing with.. i am actually dealing with 2 consultants.. one is an immigration consultant and another being a job consultant... the job consultant has provided me with an offer letter which i mentioned earlier about..i've read somewhere that architects are not recognized unless they do pass exams and internships..for now the job offer is for senior draughtsman..


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

colchar said:


> If you think one 'gives' a test I would say the same about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry... and yes it should be about taking the test...

for the job offer i have replied in other post..


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

vishal7 said:


> Hello WestCoastCanadianGirl,
> 
> I think i can never thank you enough for your prompt reverts.
> I had visited the link you suggested, but i have a confusion here. I want to take my wife and a 4 year kid with me. If i should calculate points basis the 'With a spouse or common-law partner' category, do i really need to get her ECA done and ask her to give IELTS.. the problem is she is not well versed with English and had done her education in Hindi (native language of INDIA). So its very tough for her to even score 5 CLB in IELTS. So it really matters how i calculate the points.. with spouse or without spouse.
> ...



bye the way ... should i calculate the points with a spouse or without her??


----------

